# Anything on Ferrets?



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm considering them as pets. What do you guys think? Feel free to post pics and vids on yours!!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have never owned any but my aunt has had quite a few. She had 2 while I was growing up, male and female (the male was fixed and descented) and the female was MEAN. Used to chase us kids around, actually attacked my cousin when we were about 7, left her with some nasty gashes.

After they died she slowly got more and the most she ever had was 6. Mostly boys, one fixed girl. The boys were fun! They let us put cute doll clothes on them, theyd play with us and we'd make houses out of our toys for them. Silly things, the way they run used to make us histerical with laughter.

Again though, the female was the least friendly, nipped often.

It might have been because she had so many but they smelled pretty **** strong. That was the only drawback.

Now shes down to 2 I think and theyre old. (I dont think shes getting any more since she has a cat, 2 dogs, a foster dog, and a newborn baby)

Theyre neat pets but I prefer ratties 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

One of my best friends has two ferrets, a girl called Ruby (spayed) and a boy called Jake. They're pretty old now though, but they're both really friendly and let you hold them, it's like holding giant bendy fluffy straws haha.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ferrets are fantastic pets but they require a lot of attention and care. They are kind of like kittens who never grow up; they're fun and sweet and adorable but they don't do well in houses with multiple pets because of the attention they demand. When they get bored or aren't given the attention they need they can get very destructive. If you feel you have the time to really devote to them (more than you need for your rats) then I'd go for it. When in the right situation they are really amazing. But if the time and emotional commitment seems like it might be a bit much, I'd stay away from them. They're very clever so when they get destructive it gets bad.


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

I used to have three ferrets and they were easily the best pets I've ever had. But they needed SO much time and energy and I ended up having to rehome them because I simply didn't have the constant time that they needed. Also, my dad didn't like cleaning their cage on the nights I wasn't home. The cage has to be cleaned every single day, most of the time twice a day, and they have to be out for four to five hours a day. They have to have shots and flea medication and basically they're extremely expensive. But I stand by what I say, they were the best pets. (besides dogs of course). Very funny and smart and each with an individual personality


----------

